# Too cute!



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

Nothing cuter than a baby cobra.


----------



## davidfitch (Nov 19, 2008)

Stunning, what kind is it? And don't just say cobra!

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

davidfitch said:


> Stunning, what kind is it? And don't just say cobra!
> 
> Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2


Indochinese spitter (N. siamensis).


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

That is so cute it makes my heart hurt... :flrt:


----------



## becky89 (Nov 24, 2009)

I think baby cobra's are quite possibly the cutest snakes out there, yours is adorable!


----------



## Chris92 (Oct 14, 2012)

Stunning.
So adorable too


----------



## Agate (Oct 9, 2010)

I daren't show my son - he's going to want one!


----------



## Yorkshire Gator (Oct 16, 2009)

just one word to describe that baby "WOW"


----------



## samurai (Sep 9, 2009)

Aww so cute :flrt:


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

Thank all. :2thumb:

The girl in the pic has a really nice spectical marking on her hood.


I'll get some better pics up once they've settled in.


----------



## hotmanrules (Sep 28, 2012)

nice little baby....:2thumb:

I've kept N. mossambica, and N. pallida in the past.


----------



## Roseanna (Apr 26, 2010)

One of the cutest thing's i have ever seen! i love baby cobra's :flrt:


----------



## mikeyb (May 8, 2011)

how can summint so cute be so deadly. ive been watching viper keepers videos recently of the baby cobras he has in a rack and i swear there getting closer and closer to avin him each time all they seem to do is wanna bite and not the mouse lol...... where as that mamba slinky he has that comes out and roams the table on its own is summint else never seen such a laid back venomous snake makes my king rat look like the devil incarnate


----------

